# Mysterious bulges in wall



## jrsharp21

So on a wall in the master bedroom of our house my wife and I notice that the wall is starting bulge out a little in a straight line across part of the wall that angles out. This wall is in front of the bathroom in our bedroom. Then we noticed right above the door of the bathroom, another vertical straight line is starting bulge out and up to the ceiling. We were not sure what was happening with the wall. Of course we feared the most, mold inside the walls. So we went and got the spikes you can stick in your well to test for moisture inside them. So we put a spike in yesterday and when we pulled it out after the allotted time, the spike showed no significant trace of moisture. So now we are back to square one in figure out what is causing these bulges. Anyone have any idea or have this experience before. The house is about 10 years old if that helps.


----------



## Deacon

Without seeing the crack, it sound as though it just may be an expansion problem - especially being around the bathroom.  A handyman would just beat the cracks back with a simple hammer so the crack and ajoining area is below the existing wall plane, add some sheetrock nails where nailers are available - install tape, mud etc (tape and bed)- retexture and paint to match.  Do not be surprised if the crack comes back in a few years.  The second time you do it should be the charm.  You did not mention anything along the termite  scenario so we are ruling that out for now.  A termite nesting area will bulge but will not crack as I am thinking you are trying to explain.  After saying that, a picture would help out immensely.


----------



## Square Eye

Sometimes settling will cause the drywall tape to wrinkle. The wrinkle can look like a bulge or like a candy cane stripe along the joints in the drywall.
Keep a close eye on the door where the new bulge is, If that door becomes difficult to open or close, I would say settling is to blame.
You may have to have the floors lifted and shims placed under your main girders. 
The repair to the drywall should NOT be done until any settling issues are resolved.


----------



## jrsharp21

thanks for the reply guys. Here is some pics.


----------



## Deacon

You home just heaved alittle bit here and there - you are looking at old sheetrock butt joints.  Maybe your area had a drought or maybe to much rain -- either way, if it is a ten year old home and with no other cracks  apparent, it is an easy fix especially with the hawk and trowel finish that is on your wall.  That is the easiest finish there is to match.  Cut the old tape/bulge out with a fibre knife/ box cutter and clean out crack completely.  Add some drywall mud wide enough to accept new tape and set tape with 4" blade.  Allow to dry.  Come back with some more mud with a 6" blade and allow to dry again.  Then come back with a 12" blade and feather into existing finish.  Sand to make smooth and true with the rest of the wall. Do not be afraid to make a large feather because the whole wall needs to be retextured anyway so to completely blend the patch in.  Total cost:  Approx $40.00 and that includes a $20.00 gallon of paint.


----------



## jrsharp21

Thanks again.

I am the least skilled person when it comes to stuff like this. How much would this job usually cost if I hired someone to come do it?


----------



## Deacon

To patch and retexture the complete wall and add a paint job should cost around $200.00.  With you being in CA. - it may cost $400.00.  A person will have around 6 hours invested - start to clean-up - for this type of patch job.


----------

